# Protección de contactos de rele en 380 V



## fernandob (Dic 5, 2011)

hola gente , estoy haciendo una cosilla que tiene que manejar un motorcito que ...ho sorpresa es de 380 v .
y uso de salida relecillo comun de esos de 12v de bobina y 10 amper de contactos.
el comun de 5 patas  un inversor.

pues que la cosa es que si bien los he usado mucho en 220v no quiero que me de problemas en 380v ......mas tension ,,, mas arco .....

bueno , que ,me pega la duda y queria saber que es lo que hay , si conocen algo .
NO puedo irme hacia la carga, por razones tencicas es un parto ir a el motorcito , es pequeño , no debe consumir ni 500mA . pero en 380v .
es un fan .
de primera uno piensa en el famoso C en // con la carga L , pero aca no , igual *la corriente* es poca para lo que esta hecho el contacto de el rele .

lo unico que se me ocurrio fue medirlo y ponerle ua R limitadora para frenar el pico de corriente .

pero quisiera estar tranquilo con LA TENSION . 

A MI ENTENDER hara un arco igual que en 220v cuando cierra y cuando abre lso contactos , pero lo hara con una distancia un poco mayor, asi que , en mi ignorancia la cosa es bajar LA ENERGIA de esa chispa , y en este caso con limitar con una R (ya quie la potencia sera poca) alcanzaria.

digo.............

cualquier ayuda /experiencia se agradece .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2011)

un c + una r ???


----------



## fernandob (Dic 5, 2011)

no muchacho , adivinar no.

eso en // con los contactos decis ?? 
por que en serie calculo que no .

cual es el efecto de eso ??? yo .si no estoy seguro no lo uso, mira rey , como anecdota, yo trabajo en electricidad, y hace poco tenia un cliente con fluorescentes de 105w y tenia que bajar la corriente , asi que le puse capacitores para bajar el FP , efectivamente bajo la corriente , y mucho , todo bien .

lo razonable diria uno es que al compensar todos estariamso felices y nada raro pasaria.
y mas que la compensacion fue correcta en todo sentido .

pero las teclas comenzaron a hacer un ruido espantoso al abrir o cerrar, no recuerdo , y alguna se pego, que tuve que cambiarla y pedirles , ya que usaban las luces hasta la noche que cuando terminen las apaguen desde el tablero con la termica....
y me quedo la cosa , de por que miercoles hacia ese chispazo , ya que no estaban los C. ahi solos sino en // con una L ........
siempre pense que al estar juntitos se cancelaban lso efectos y quedanba algo similar a resistivo .
pero no era asi .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2011)

los contactores tiene una resistencia y un capacitor,que no es para que no chisporrotee los contactos y no se queme el contactor/relevador/llave termica ?


----------



## fernandob (Dic 5, 2011)

nunca vi y mira que uso  .

a vecs un C en // con la bobina.
pero en // con los contactos jamas .


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2011)

Para 380Vca te conviene colocar un contactor aunque sea un relativo desperdicio o colocar un relee de 2 vías y colocar estas 2 vías en "Serie".
Con esto logras un sistema de doble ruptura que tiene mayor capacidad de cortar el posible arco voltaico.
Una pequeña red de Snubber tampoco vendría mal, unos 47nF - 630V + 150Ω - 1/2W.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2011)

ya lo encontré,se llama circuito apaga-chispas
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/fabricar-circuito-antichispas-220vca-11725/





fernandob dijo:


> nunca vi y mira que uso  .
> 
> a vecs un C en // con la bobina.
> pero en // con los contactos jamas .



red de Snubber asi se llama (gracias fogo,para mi se ,por poner el nombre correcto del ''apagachispas'')
yo si e visto contactores con el capacitor y la resistencia,creo que acá mismo en casa tengo uno









mas info sobre el circuito apagachispas
http://www.yoreparo.com/articulos/electronica/ruidos-en-los-sistemas-con-microcontroladores-3/


----------



## fernandob (Dic 5, 2011)

hola, les agradezco y voy a hacer unas pruebas.

RECUERDO que hace mucho tiempo algo de esto probe, obvio que de forma grosera, pero lo hice y no visualice mejorias.
lo que habia hecho fue tomar un pulsador que tenia viejo, ya muy usado y con los contactos gastados , ennegrecidos esto lo hice a proposito, ya que al estar en ese estado se veia mas las chispas que provocaba en la conmutacion.

recuerdo que le puse carga y probe con esto de la red snubber -...........y no fui capaz de visualizar un cambio notorio.

ojo , no lo discuto, de buenas a primeras se supone que CUANDO ABRE el interruptor se produce un pico , el cual es rapido , se veria como una variacion rapida equivalente a alta frecuencia, no ?? 
*(corrijanme si me equivoco ) .*
esa energia encuentra el camino a travez de la red snubber en vez de generar un arco en los contactos ....

es asi la teoria ??





el-rey-julien dijo:


> mas info sobre el circuito apagachispas
> http://www.yoreparo.com/articulos/electronica/ruidos-en-los-sistemas-con-microcontroladores-3/


 
si bien no me agrada "yoreparo" pero en este articulo esta el ING. DILLELA que es un capo y lo explica clarito .
te agradezco el enlace rey .
y por lo visto si uso un C. mas grande no hay problema, todo lo contrario, pero debo tener en cuenta que esa red queda cerrando el circuito y dejando pasar corriente .
siempre .

es a tener en cuenta ya que uno cree que si no esta activado el asunto no hay tension y si la hay ....... se pueden dar las cosas para un sustito con este metodo .

y alguien sabe la "energia" que hay en juego en estos casos ??? .
a ver , si me ponen en joules voy muerto asi que esa palabra (energia ) no la usare ....


.

.
.
.

voy a dejar de lado MI TEMA .
supongo un motor de 220v 100 mA o sea de 22w .
verifico que luego de pruebas con una R en serie de 200 ohms anda bien , un poco menso que el maximo pero va ok segun mis requerimientos y no afecta al arranque .
pues bien , esta R en serie tendra efecto visible en la atenuacion de la chispa , o nada que ver ??????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2011)

se nota al tiempo de uso,los que si tiene la protección duran mas,





			
				Fernandob dijo:
			
		

> y por lo visto si uso un C. mas grande no hay problema, todo lo contrario, pero debo tener en cuenta que esa red queda cerrando el circuito y dejando pasar corriente .


esooo,si es muy grande el capacitor pasa lo que dice el ineniero


			
				Ing. Daniel Di Llela dijo:
			
		

> debiendose tener especial atención, cuando se trabaja con alterna, en los valores de C y R ya que puede ser no aceptable la corriente de “sangría” que circularía por el R-C serie cuando los contactos del relay se encuentren abiertos y produzcan un efecto de “no apertura” del circuito ante una carga determinada


----------



## fernandob (Dic 5, 2011)

si, comprendo, quedaria el ventilador funcionado muy lento , por que le llega tension , se forma una serie .

pero les hago otra pregunta
en los valors que puse iniciales, vale la pena ?? por vuestra experiencia .

si digo que es un motor de 380v y 200mA (en trabajo) .
y el rele es de lso comunes como la foto.
se supone 10 amper , digamos 6 amper .

vale la pena ???  o estoy exagerando .
es que usualmente no uso de conmutar 380v y no quiero que me falle en un par de meses, pero estoy llenando la plaquetita tonta de "por sea casos ".


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2011)

y ya que esta ,yo le pondría el apagachispas,por unas monedas + queda mas seguro


----------



## pandacba (Dic 5, 2011)

y porque no un reed relay?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2011)

pero los redd relay no son mas debiles?es como ponerle un red-suichw  ,, o estoy desactualizado?


----------



## fernandob (Dic 5, 2011)

panda no leyo el problema...........me tiene desatendido .............


----------



## pandacba (Dic 5, 2011)

Te has quedado en la prehistoria? no andabas por madagascar, que haces en la era de hielo?????

Alguno de los que puse manejan hasta 25A, hay una amplia variedad de corriente 1A 2A...........
Este que te pongo a continuación es para HV







*fernandob*
Si lo lei, presisamente al estar al vacio no tendras problemas con los contactos ni los arcos.... estan garantizados para funcionar con una larga vida útil, mucho mayor que la de un relay común


----------



## transalp99 (Dic 5, 2011)

Los relés de la foto, los azules para circuito impreso que puso fernandob, son para una tension de 250 V, en los contactos, si no me equivoco. Por mas que la corriente sea baja la aislacion del conjunto, contactos y bobina, es para 250 V. Yo usaria un minicontactor. Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2011)

en mis épocas los redsuich solo manejaban 500 miliamper,como cambio todo¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## pandacba (Dic 5, 2011)

y fijate el hombre empezo, con una llama para iluminarse, con una hoguera para calentarse.....


En el lapso de 50 años el consumo electrico por casa aumento de 5 a 7 veces promedio

En los 60 lo que más consumi era la heladera, le seguia la plancha la TV y la radio y algunas pocas lámparas......

50 años después de tres a 5 TV en la casa, idem DVD, un par de aire acondicionados, lavarropas, secarrropas, maquinas para la cocina, ventialdores varios cortadoras de cesped, lavadora para el autos los video juegos de los chicos, variso equpos de música de alta potencia, cargadrores de celulares, telefonos ihhalabmricos, varias PC iluminación global mayor y una enorme cantidad de cosas que permanece enchufadas en std by................................

Hubo cambios monarca....


----------

